# swimming & grooming



## Kimberly (May 3, 2010)

My Jackson swims often, it is my understanding he has a double coat and this coat protects his skin. My question, if I use a tool like the furminator (sp?) Will his skin still be protected? I want to get rid of the dead hair that covers my hardwood floors if it isn't necessary. He will also be in the water this fall. Also, how often should I bathe him after a fresh water river swim? He is my first water dog, any help would be so appreciated!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Up here in Maine I don't do anything special in swimming season. I use just a regular undercoat rake (not a furminator) on my guys. The only time I bathe them is when they roll in something stinky. I know some people towel off their dogs after a swim if the dog tends to get hot spots.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly swims every day. When she gets out of the lake I just let her air dry. I rinse her when we get home and I just towel off the excess water. When she's still wet, I'll use a rake to get out the dead hair. I usually bathe her once every two to three weeks, even in the winter when she isn't swimming.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't wash Bo. He swims in a lagoon off the American River, and that water is super clean. It seems to rinse off anything on him. 

I towel dry him only if I need him to be able to go into the house sooner than normal, otherwise, I just let him naturally dry off.

Incidentally, having him swim in the river is how I've been able get rid of hot spots.
If he develops any, he goes swimming, and they clear up. It also seems to help clear up any problems with Fleas too.

As far as hair on the wood floors... Welcome to my world...

Oh, and I might add... Bo finally discovered our swimming pool.... He was afraid of it, but started going into get his ball. This week was the first time he got in because he was hot. No ball in the water... We told him to get out... he would not..... Wreaks havoc on the pool filter.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Kimberly said:


> My Jackson swims often, it is my understanding he has a double coat and this coat protects his skin. My question, if I use a tool like the furminator (sp?) Will his skin still be protected? I want to get rid of the dead hair that covers my hardwood floors if it isn't necessary. He will also be in the water this fall. Also, how often should I bathe him after a fresh water river swim? He is my first water dog, any help would be so appreciated!



Please do not use the furminator, people get way too carried away with that thing. You have a Golden, it will leave golden fluff around the house
no matter how well groomed they are. I do not bath my dogs either unless they roll around in something nasty. I always get compliments like "did you just have them groomed" or "did they just have a bath". Well, no. People that get real close to my dogs think they smell nice too. It is all natural.

Yesterday someone asked if I dyed Fiona's hair because it was so blonde :roflmao: :doh:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm with the let em' air dry group. One thing you do want to keep an eye on is their ears if they're in the water. Goldens can be prone to ear infections after being in water. A good ear cleaner can go a long way to help dry / clean and prevent ear infections.

Pete


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, good point, talking about ears and water...
My son's Australian Cattle Dog loves Bo... She spends a lot of time grooming him... She cleans his mouth, eyes and ears at least 10 times a day... My wife thinks it's gross.. 
I just let her do it... She's going to do it when we are not home anyway....


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Kimberly said:


> My Jackson swims often, it is my understanding he has a double coat and this coat protects his skin. My question, if I use a tool like the furminator (sp?) Will his skin still be protected? I want to get rid of the dead hair that covers my hardwood floors if it isn't necessary. He will also be in the water this fall. Also, how often should I bathe him after a fresh water river swim? He is my first water dog, any help would be so appreciated!


Fresh water or salt? If the later, you should rinse him thoroughly. Make sure he dries thoroughly too. I keep reading about people's dogs getting hots spots due to dampness. 

I just discovered Tucker likes to sit in front of the fan. I aim it at him when he's mostly dry and it finishes off the drying. 

Furminators are OK when used sparingly. I like to use it behind Tucker's ears where he gets matts. the best tools I have for T are a slicker, a pin brush and a comb. That keeps him looking really good. 

I like to give him a good coat supplement too. Makes his coat very glossy and I think helps if he needs to be washed more often.

PS. Wanted to add regarding your floors: look into a Roomba, the robot vacuum. People on here have sold me on it. When I get a job (soon I hope!), it will be my present to myself!


----------



## Kimberly (May 3, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for your responses, they all have been very informative! We always go swimming in fresh water, we will be checking out the ocean this fall  Im glad to know that hair is an issue for everyone... I have had a Persian cat(s) for almost 20 years and have never seen hair like this, lol. Thanks again for all the great info!!!


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Hair everywhere!*

I swear by a good comb, but my dog dryer is one of the best investments I ever made. My three line up to wait their turn when I get the dryer out. I have found it blows out a lot of undercoat as well. The dryer separates the hair, so I can see the skin and check for mats, ticks, fleas, sores, moles, etc. It is difficult to keep my girls out of the water, even in the cold weather, so I like to be able to dry them better so they don't catch a chill (especially my old girl).


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt swims in our pool pretty much every day in the late spring until fall here in So Cal. The only thing I do is take a towel to his ears to make sure they are good and dry. No rinsing and just air and towel dry. Neither of our dogs had fleas nor do I treat them. I have been told because of their swimming.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

OutWest said:


> Wanted to add regarding your floors: look into a Roomba, the robot vacuum. People on here have sold me on it. When I get a job (soon I hope!), it will be my present to myself!


Just a comment... one of my friends has two Alaskan Malamutes, and they had to get rid of their Roomba because it could not handle all of the shedded hair. So I took it. (I did not have Cassie at the time, just two cats)

At least the model they gave me, it has a very very small collection tray. Based on the amount of fur my regular vaccum sucks up, the Roomba may not be the best investment. If used daily, it might be okay. And for all I know, the newer models may handle massive amounts of pet hair just fine.

Just my two cents.


----------

